
Google’s Waymo invests in LIDAR technology, cuts costs by 90 percent - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/01/googles-waymo-invests-in-lidar-technology-cuts-costs-by-90-percent/
======
DiamondFox
Really great article by 'The Economist' about next-gen lidar and the how later
stages of driverless cars will utilize the technology and look aesthetically
different from the current prototypes with the roof rigs etc.

[http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/2171210...](http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/21712103-new-chips-will-cut-cost-laser-scanning-breakthrough-
miniaturising)

